# Columbia or Tape pro ( blue set )



## Pattyb (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey guys I need some help I’m getting a new set of boxes not sure to go with Columbia’s or Tape pro ? 
Help !!! Any advice would be fantastic, thank you fellow Plasteters 👍🏻


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If you are in Australia and want the best service. TapePro is the only answer.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

not saying anything last time joe talked bout a certain topic he almost started a war
Moore almost got shot for treason


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Pattyb said:


> Hey guys I need some help I’m getting a new set of boxes not sure to go with Columbia’s or Tape pro ?
> Help !!! Any advice would be fantastic, thank you fellow Plasteters 👍🏻



I ran british Cambodia Boxes for years


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> I ran british Cambodia Boxes for years


That's so funny Joe


----------



## APSNZ (Feb 10, 2019)

I found the jump between adjustments on the tapepro gear to inconsistent, and brought a Columbia 12" last week, still using tape pro 8" and 10" just found the Columbia to be better in the past. Love the Columbia but my tapepro gear is getting on abit now


----------

